# In memory of



## Kitsune_Gem (Jul 28, 2009)

In memory of this little baby who will never see the light of day,













So one of my leo eggs started to stink and I looked at it and it had died, I opened it up wondering what would have been hatched and it was this little one.. I really wish it had not died at 70 days, it would have been so cute. But if you take a close enough look you can see the head is misshapen and I doubt it would have lived a normal life anyways, I'm still really sad though.. :sad::-x


----------



## S&S Reptiles (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh that's awful, I'm sorry for the loss!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Jul 28, 2009)

I lost the sister egg yesterday as well


----------

